

Is CrossFit Dangerous? - zackangelo
http://mobile.businessweek.com/articles/2014-09-04/crossfit-fights-injury-reputation-as-community-aspect-fuels-growth

======
lazylizard
i'm curious. why don't people pick up a sport? badminton, table tennis,
soccer, basketball, whatever... why keep reinventing the gym when its plain
not fun?

------
at-fates-hands
Full disclosure: I've been active playing sports my whole life. Hockey,
soccer, and mountain biking. I've done intense cross training (swimming and
hiking) and done a few triathlons along the way.

For me, Cross Fit is simply another exercise fad that's come along. In the
70's and 80's it was Aerobics. Then in the 90's and early 2000's it was
Pilates and Yoga. Now, it's Cross Fit. There's so many ways to achieve what
they do, I simply can't understand why people would submit themselves to such
dangerous activity just to increase their VO2 max, gain some muscle and lose
some fat.

